# Breakfast Strata (Make-Ahead)



## Polly-Esther (Jun 30, 2004)

*Make-Ahead Breakfast Strata*

4-5 slices bread (no crusts)
6 eggs
3 c. milk
1 tsp. dry mustard
Salt & pepper to taste
1 lb. longhorn cheese, shredded
1 lb. sausage or ham or bacon

 Butter 8 x 10 inch pyrex pan.  Line bottom of pan with bread.  Combine shredded cheese and crumbled meat.  Spread evenly over bread.  Beat eggs, milk and seasonings.  Pour over all, cover and store for 36-48 hours in refrigerator.  Take out of refrigerator 1 hour before baking in 325 degree oven, covered for 1 hour.  Remove cover for the last 20 minutes.


----------

